# Rabbit hunting



## Zum (Nov 21, 2008)

The weather here has been below freezing the last few days so no fishing.Had my dogs in the woods rabbit hunting.
I like to use all my guns(rifles)through out the season.Today was the old cooey 22's turn.Got lucky and shot 1 rabbit right of the bat.Then the dogs were chasing a rabbit,I heard a big crash coming through the alders and a nice 6 pointer stood broad side 25 feet away.I never even left the spot where I shot the first time.He was there the hole time,dogs all around him.I put the little rifle up but didn't pull the trigger,,,it was hard not to but 22's up here are illegal for deer plus my freezer is full.Real nice to see though.Couldn't hit any more rabbits,,,22's aren't the best thing in alders//


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2008)

I miss rabbit hunting, We used to go up on a yearly trip up to Jackman Maine. We had to use snowshoes. The guide had 4-6 awesome beagles. 

Zum, I wish you lived closer.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 24, 2008)

unless you shoot them in the head, a 22 wouldn't have put him down.... i've tried with a 22 mag at about 15 yards on a doe. It didn't even penetrate the skin... well, I couldn't find any blood splatter and neither could the dogs


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 24, 2008)

russ010 said:


> unless you shoot them in the head, a 22 wouldn't have put him down.... i've tried with a 22 mag at about 15 yards on a doe. It didn't even penetrate the skin... well, I couldn't find any blood splatter and neither could the dogs



I guarantee that you penetrated skin with a .22 mag.

Rimfire .22's aren't legal here either but there are a ton of deer taken with them every year.

The only rabbit hunting that I have done with a .22 is spot and stalk stuff. I've killed several that way. We always use shotguns otherwise.


----------



## Zum (Nov 24, 2008)

I've never taking a deer with a 22(rim fire) but I know lots who have.
22's can be fun in alders,especially if theres snow.Climb a sprucetree,break the top off and sit up there,slide down the branches when done shooting(atleast thats what I did when I was younger).I don't really care if I get all that many anymore,enough for a rappie pie.As long as the dogs are barking and I see a few,I'm happy.
I do use a 20 gauge if I really want to shot a few or if were hunting with a few guys.22's can be dangerous with frozen ground.Dad still tells a story that when he was younger, had a branch shot off by his ear.He was up a tree and his brother was up another shooting down and the bullet ricershade.
I'm no rifle expert but I don't think you would of wanted to eat that doe,if a 22 mag wouldn't penertrate her skin.I think she would of been tough.Were only aloud to use those for varment or target practise up here.Need atleast a .23 or shotgun slug for deer.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 2, 2008)

I know this is a few days old, but perhaps you guys may be able to help me out. I am planning on buying my first gun soon. I am torn between what I want. I would maybe like to try rabbit and small game hunting next fall. I have shot guns before (scouts, dad's, friends), but have never owned anything more than a BB gun, aside from my bows. I will be hunting without dogs. I am trying to decide between a 20 gauge or a 10/22 or similar .22 rifle.

The 10/22 could potentially limit me to where I could hunt around me, but I do have friends with farmland not far from here and rounds are so cheap for them. 

Could I also Hunt waterfowl with a 20 gauge? Or is it to small to be worthwhile?


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2008)

Buy a cheap remington 870 12 gauge. You can always change the choke tubes to change up the pattern of spray,You can even change the barrel to use it for big game like Deer.

Then buy the 10/22 later on down the road. Those guns are a blast to shoot.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 2, 2008)

Jim said:


> Buy a cheap remington 870 12 gauge. You can always change the choke tubes to change up the pattern of spray,You can even change the barrel to use it for big game like Deer.
> 
> Then buy the 10/22 later on down the road. Those guns are a blast to shoot.



A pump shotgun is probably the most versitile gun you can buy. If you can't handle the recoil of the 12 gueage a 20 guage would even do the trick in most cases. The main thing is lower your range because a lack of size for powder and shot.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 2, 2008)

My buddy Has a 12 gauge, and I put several rounds through one day without a problem. I was a little sore the next day, but nothing to complain about.


----------



## Zum (Dec 7, 2008)

If you plan on doing any ducking at all,I'd go with the 12.Plus up here the shells are cheaper and we need steel shot for waterfowl,hard to come by in 20 gauge.
The 20 gauge is my favorite shotbun bore though,probably because it's what I started with.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 7, 2008)

I would get a 12 pump. As Jim said you can pick up a rem 870 for cheap, and they are great guns. I use an old 870 wingmaster for all my shotgun needs. If you can find an old Ithaca Featherlight for cheap get that, they are awesome guns. 12 Gauge is much cheaper to shoot than other gauges, and very versatile. I also have a ruger 10/22 and I love it. Unfortunately we can only use semi-auto shotguns in PA. I have a walnut/stainless carbine with a red dot scope and it is insanely fast and deadly. I go through two bricks ever time I shoot it. They go fast with a bunch of 50 round clips and a speed loader :lol:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 8, 2008)

So here is the next question. Is it worth it to hunt rabbits without dogs? I know there are some that use the 2 and 3 person teams in a line to flush out rabbits, but I can't for sure say I could find anyone interested. Most of my friends don't even fish, let alone hunt. 

I won't be buying anything for sure for another few months (I haven't even sent the FOID app. in yet). It is going to come down to whether I am going to attempt hunting or not really. If I'm not I'll probably get a 10/22 or similar to plink with and modify. If I decide to It will probably be the Remington 870 or Mossberg 500. Those are about the only two 12 gauge guns that I'll be able to afford, however I get 20% off used guns at work, so that is an option as well.


----------



## Zum (Dec 9, 2008)

I know people that flush out rabbits(jumping on brush piles etc.)but thats not really my cup of tea.I love listening to the dogs on a rabbit,alot of days the only reason I shoot one is to show the dogs what they were chasing.As a kid we always had beagles and I have two now,father has four.I can be a real blast,if conditions and dogs are right.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 10, 2008)

I would love to use dogs someday, however I still live at home and we have two boxers. If I brought a couple of beagles home they (my parents and the boxers) would kill me.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2008)

ShadowWalker said:


> I would love to use dogs someday, however I still live at home and we have two boxers. If I brought a couple of beagles home they (my parents and the boxers) would kill me.




I have a boxer! :beer:

Zorba and Chewy! Zorba is the killer attack dog! As you can tell............:LOL2:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 12, 2008)

Heres our two, great dogs aren't they Jim? I've always been a fan of the reverse brindles, My parents just won't get a third


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2008)

My first boxer looked like Cloe. I wanted a fawn, but the wife insisted on a brindle. I am glad we went with Brindle...It leaves the option open for a second Boxer! :mrgreen: 

We had a boxer reunion with all his brothers and sisters. The pick of the litter was a beautiful beast of a fawn boxer. He towered over all the rest. Very majestic with the pointed ears. Wife said she wants a fawn after that.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 14, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > unless you shoot them in the head, a 22 wouldn't have put him down.... i've tried with a 22 mag at about 15 yards on a doe. It didn't even penetrate the skin... well, I couldn't find any blood splatter and neither could the dogs
> ...




Even one long rifle .22 has more penetration power than a 12 gauge 2 3/4" 00 buck pellet. I had a used door for a target at one time and the long rifle .22 would go through it whereas the 00 buck would not.


----------



## RAPALA (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to rabbit hunt with dogs.Here are some picture of days gone by.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2008)

Beagles are awesome! My wife wants one.


----------



## Zum (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing is as cute as a beagle pup.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 22, 2009)

russ010 said:


> unless you shoot them in the head, a 22 wouldn't have put him down.... i've tried with a 22 mag at about 15 yards on a doe. It didn't even penetrate the skin... well, I couldn't find any blood splatter and neither could the dogs


a guy in or hunting club shot a doe in the head with a 22 it killed it


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 22, 2009)

I heard about 4 or 5 guys that killed deer that had infected wounds from someone shooting the deer with too small of a caliber. You owe it to the deer to use something powerful enough to kill it cleanly....


----------



## russ010 (Jan 22, 2009)

Like I said, unless shot in the head with a 22, it won't kill them.

Why would you use that small of a caliber anyways? I'm not part of PETA or anything, but even I wouldn't shoot something unless I had the caliber to kill it


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 22, 2009)

> it was hard not to but 22's up here are illegal for deer plus my freezer is full.



theres plenty of room in my freezer :mrgreen: . ill even buy another one if i have too :lol: 


as far as a .22 not killing a deer. false. yah you can shoot them in the head and watch them jump around for awile (its a horrible sight) 

i dont like to say it, but ive shot and killed a deer with a .22 . its all in the shot placement, but it's to easy for the bullet to bounce off a bone and just wound the deer so it can run off and die in a thicket. i was 13 when i shot my first deer with a .22 rite in the heart, and it was the last time.. i like to drop my deer in its tracks now days

those are some pretty dogs yuns got. im going out saturday morning with some buddys for my first time rabbit hunting with dogs. cant wait! 

how do yall cook ye'r rabbits?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 22, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> > it was hard not to but 22's up here are illegal for deer plus my freezer is full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you r gonna love the sound of the dogs runnin i hunt deer with dogs


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 23, 2009)

i feel like alittle kid waitin on christmas. 

how do yuns hunt deer with dogs? do the dogs grab the deer like say a hog dog, or do they just jump them and you shoot the deer on the run? that sounds awsome


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 23, 2009)

you find a deer track and then turn out the dogs and the dogs go in the woods and jump the deer and when the deer runs across the rood you shoot it


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 23, 2009)

Jim said:


> Beagles are awesome! My wife wants one.


a
beagle is a really smart dog there really easy to train u should get 1


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 23, 2009)

I could have caught you a beagle. My last hunt of deer season was ruined by some assholes that let their dogs run through my land. I watched those dogs crisscross my shooting lanes for 2 hours...


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 23, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I could have caught you a beagle. My last hunt of deer season was ruined by some assholes that let their dogs run through my land. I watched those dogs crisscross my shooting lanes for 2 hours...


our hunting club trys our hardest to keep our dogs off other peoples land  but others dont try at all those are the people that give dog hunting a bad name :evil: [-X


----------

